# Does non-fat frozen yogurt give you gas ???



## BigAl RIP

I have not had frozen yogurt in about 5 years but a liitle place opened in town and we went and got some . My stomach blew up like a pregant pup last night . I was miserble . I had so much Gas ,Exxon actually called and wanted to drill some test wells in my belly . I sure don't remember feeling like this before . It was enough to put me off frozen yogurt  for good . 
 That ever happen to anybody else ???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All the time.....course, I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love yogurt Al.
Doesn't do anything negative to me at all.
Sorry to hear about your bloated tummy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Probably because of the diet you have been on Al. Have you had any other dairy products lately?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Certain brands of yogurt don't sit well with me.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Probably because of the diet you have been on Al. Have you had any other dairy products lately?


 
 I have 2% milk in my cereral ???? That does not bother me . 

   I am done with Frozen Yogurt . I feel like crap this morning and so does the wife .


----------



## muleman RIP

Might have been old mix that got a little "over cultured"! Just remember you paid good money for that gut ache.


----------



## Treefriend

Was it "sugar free"? Sweetened with something else? Some of those chemical sweeteners

will get you from here to the moon. Mannitol is the worst.


----------



## joec

Being lactose intolerant myself I avoid yogurt as well as milk, ice cream etc. My only exception is Egg Nog but pay dearly for it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Treefriend said:


> Was it "sugar free"? Sweetened with something else? Some of those chemical sweeteners
> 
> will get you from here to the moon. Mannitol is the worst.


 
 Yes it was . Had that Acadi berry sweetener in it . That stuff is dynaMITE !
 Never ,ever again !


----------

